# Dozer growing faster than I expected



## DangerousDann (Oct 28, 2016)

Hey Everybody,

So recently I have been showing my Recent Dozer Videos to some people have tegu's at reptile shows, and some have said he's pretty large for his age, but I'm not sure. Here is a video I shot today, which I think represents his size. Any thoughts? I think he looks a little fat, but having never seen another tegu that wasn't a hatchling in real life, I have no clue.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 29, 2016)

DangerousDann said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> So recently I have been showing my Recent Dozer Videos to some people have tegu's at reptile shows, and some have said he's pretty large for his age, but I'm not sure. Here is a video I shot today, which I think represents his size. Any thoughts? I think he looks a little fat, but having never seen another tegu that wasn't a hatchling in real life, I have no clue.


DD-is he 1+ yr old?

About right if so. Some can be smaller and that's fine, too. Natural variation. He looks great.


----------



## DangerousDann (Oct 29, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> DD-is he 1+ yr old?
> 
> About right if so. Some can be smaller and that's fine, too. Natural variation. He looks great.


Thanks Walter . I'm pretty sure he hatched in May or June of 2015. I really need to get a bathroom scale to figure out how much he weighs


----------



## thatoneguy (Nov 24, 2016)

Dozer and my tegu drogon look pretty similar in size. I saw a 3 year old black and white tegu at a reptile show recently and it was smaller then Drogon who is just over a year as well. 

This picture is a few months old but gives a good judgment of size


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 25, 2016)

thatoneguy said:


> Dozer and my tegu drogon look pretty similar in size. I saw a 3 year old black and white tegu at a reptile show recently and it was smaller then Drogon who is just over a year as well.
> 
> This picture is a few months old but gives a good judgment of size
> 
> View attachment 11483


Genetics and type of care (nature vs. nurture)= lots of variability in growth rate and weight. 

He's beautiful. Among the blackest overall I've seen. Nice.


----------

